# Fyodor Dostoyevsky



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2005)

Fyodor Dostoyevsky (October 30, 1821 - February 9, 1881) wrote several major works of literature with Christian themes: _Crime and Punishment_, _The Idiot_, _The Brothers Karamazov_. 

What opinions do others have of the author or his works?


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 9, 2005)

Dostoyevsky is a literary master. He is well worth reading. You should read:

Crime and Punishment (first)
Brothers Karamozov (second)
The Idiot (third)
The Possessed

just for a start.

It is also very helpful to read Tolstoy as well for comparison purposes. Turgenev is very good as well (_Fathers and Sons_)


----------



## turmeric (Feb 9, 2005)

Never did finish The Brothers Karamazov, I will try soon, Lord willing.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 9, 2005)

I loved _Crime and Punishment_. On a related note, has anyone read _The Trial_ by Kafka? It seems as though if you like one, you'll like the other.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's a short read on Dostoyevsky which is interesting: 

http://www.christianitytoday.com/history/special/131christians/dostoyevsky.html


----------



## turmeric (Feb 15, 2005)

I tried to read The Trial. It was one, or am I mixing it up with The Castle? Too confusing.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2005)

Where is Mark Kodiak I think this guys is his favorite author??

blade

http://www.kirjasto.sci.fi/fdosto.htm

http://www.kiosek.com/dostoevsky/contents.html

http://dostoyevsky.thefreelibrary.com/


----------



## ARStager (Feb 16, 2005)

I just picked up a free copy of Crime and Punishment today in a stack of unwanted books at USC - and it had a newspaper review of the book stuffed in it that seems to have been somewhat contemporaneous to the book's publication. 

If I can get the time, it'll be my first reading of D.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I tried to read The Trial. It was one, or am I mixing it up with The Castle? Too confusing.



You're probably thinking about The Trial. I couldn't bear it for about the first twenty pages (I had to read it for a class--hence, I continued through it anyway). Those pages-long paragraphs were extremely annoying. But there's something about the suspense that builds up throughout the book, and the imagery (the weird church, and the slutty girls in the painter's apartment, for example), that is absolutely enthralling. The best part of the book is the parable about the doorkeeper; it comes near the end.

I think it's the minister who tells the parable. There's a guy who's standing outside a door. There's a doorkeeper standing there, who won't let him in. He's never been in there, but he's pretty sure he knows what's in there--more and more doors and doorkeepers. The guy really needs to get in, but he can't, he just won't be let in, no matter what he tries. He spends his entire life waiting outside that door, trying to get in, but he never does. And then as he dies, he wonders if anyone else will ever get in, but the doorkeeper explains that the door will now be closed off completely because "This door was made only for you." Anyway, it's beautifully written (and the way my prof read it was wonderful). I still think of it often when I get frustrated! Seriously, it's well worth reading through the long, long paragraphs.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 16, 2005)

To be honest when I read this thread for the first time I wondered who would ever become famous with a name like that but today I set about sorting my seemingly aimless book collection (most of which I have never read but then again I am only 19) and the first book I pulled out of the box was Crime and Punishment by a certain Fyodor Dostoyevsky. Odd how I hear about him here then find I have owned the book all along


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 17, 2005)

Dostoyevsky is incredible. He doesn't bother chiselling away with words, he just smashes everything to pieces with them. My husband bought me _Crime and Punishment_ before we were married-- I think it's his best. The Brothers K being a close second (the treatment of the temptation of Christ is brilliant). I've also read _The Idiot_, and _Notes from the Underground_-- also very good. We only have _The Possessed_ in Spanish.

I read something by Kafka once-- _The Metamorphosis_. A man turns into some kind of beetle. Very graphic-- very believable, in the man's experiences, and his family's reaction. But I still think of it and wonder-- what did it mean? Was it supposed to mean anything? But it was so seriously sad, even when it was funny. I don't think Kafka is on the level of Dostoyevsky, but I've only read that of his. I love Chekov and Turgenev and Tolstoi, but they are still so different. I don't think anybody I've read writes with so much sheer force as Dostoyevsky-- except maybe, Aeschylus?

Has anyone read _The Overcoat and The Nose_ by Gogol? Hillarious. His nose departs from him and takes on a personality of its own-- and becomes quite popular. So he sees his nose surrounded by friends. It's so, so funny.

[Edited on 2-17-2005 by a mere housewife]


----------



## cupotea (Feb 18, 2005)

Ha, that sounds hilarious!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been meaning to read Dostoyevsky for a while now. Today my wife brought me _Brothers Karamozov_ home from the library and I am excited to dive into it.




> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Dostoyevsky is a literary master. He is well worth reading. You should read:
> 
> Crime and Punishment (first)
> ...



I am curious, why would you suggest reading his works in such an order?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 8, 2006)

Also, I seem to remember a site with a free audio of one or some of his books. Anyone know where this is at?

Personally, I would rather read without the audio, but I would like to make sure I am pronouncing the title and the author´s name correctly.


----------



## caddy (Aug 8, 2006)

The Grand Inquisitor Chapter in "BK" is an amazing piece of writing all its own.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Also, I seem to remember a site with a free audio of one or some of his books. Anyone know where this is at?
> 
> Personally, I would rather read without the audio, but I would like to make sure I am pronouncing the title and the author´s name correctly.



Nevermind, I realized it was at Monergism, but for like 30 bucks. Christian Audio had a sample that said the title and the names so I am all good now.


----------



## caddy (Aug 8, 2006)

Dos Toy Ev Ski







> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> Also, I seem to remember a site with a free audio of one or some of his books. Anyone know where this is at?
> 
> Personally, I would rather read without the audio, but I would like to make sure I am pronouncing the title and the author´s name correctly.


----------

